
Smart Terminal, Dumb Terminal - jasoncrawford
http://jasoncrawford.org/2009/11/smart-terminal-dumb-terminal/
======
jasoncrawford
(Once again submitting my own post.) Anyone know enough about the history of
computing to add some perspective on smart vs. dumb terminals (or thick vs.
thin clients, or whatever?)

